# diashow



## ok.mg (20. März 2003)

moinsen , wie kann man eine schöne diashow bauen . vielleicht wißt ihr  beispiele in html und javascript.
danke jungs und mädels im voraus!


----------



## ronin (20. März 2003)

Hi.


Mach einfach einen META-Refresh alle 10 - 20 Sekunden auf eine neue Seite welches ein anderes Bild beinhaltet.
Für den Code bin grade zu faul ...  halt ... *g*



Grüße, Ronin


----------



## Fabian H (20. März 2003)

In verbindung mit PHP recht einfach:
Du lässt einfach alle Dateien (Bilder!) aus nem Ordner auslesen, lässt die dann in ein JavaScript Array schreiben und zeigst alle paar Sekunden (per Timeout) ein anderes Bild!


----------



## Lord-Lance (20. März 2003)

im falle wenn dus trotzdem manuell machen willst ... dann musst du diese zeile nach </title> oder so einfügen
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=deine2teseite.htm">

content="5" gibt die sekunden an wann er auf die nächste seite springt.
vielleicht hilfts dir ...

gruss
Lord-Lance


----------

